# I need cheap cubes in big quantity



## Baron (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi!

I am an artist in sweden, and I have an idea that have been growing in my head that just has to be set to work. I need help to find a place where i can buy alot of cubes.

I will need about 600 cubes to build this so I am very eager to find cheap cubes. $3600 is a hole lot of money for me and I wont be able to sell this work, this is just to satisfy my own crativity, so I can't invest $6 per cube.

So I would be VERY glad for any help I could get finding online stores with cubes at good prices so I could look around more, or even better, if you know some cubes that could fit to my wishes..

The Cube to buy MUST be assabled (of course), and i would prefer a black 57mm cube, since i would like to combine it with other things in that size.

---

I have been looking alot on the internet and on c2y i found a $2 cube, but its white and just 45mm. I also found a black DIY but it was assambled and where priced $4.89 if you buy 100+, so anything cheaper than that would be very nice.

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I would e-mail c4y and see if they can give you any deals on buying such a large quantity of cubes.

But I doubt that they will be able to shell out 600 cubes in a short time


----------



## elcarc (Aug 3, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubiks-Cube-Cla...in_0?hash=item4a99a9a5e1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


thats as far as i can help, but you probably wont get 600 cubes


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah it says more than 10 available... lol not quite 600 though i'm sure. If you are really determined, dollar store cubes have HORRIBLE turning but they do work and they are cheap.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 3, 2009)

you sure you cant go a little smaller with this project. maybe reduce it to 60 cubes, or 6 lol


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 3, 2009)

60 is a lot more doable.

with the buy 10 for the price of like 6 on c4y at least.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 3, 2009)

You could try to contact Seven Towns, they own the Rubiks Brand and are very helpful towards the cubing community.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 3, 2009)

if you get enough rally going about the project you can get sponsered and stuff like that


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 3, 2009)

Walmart? I duno, but i really want to see this thing when its finished. At NZ champs there was this really cool thing made of cubes (Unsure of how many 50 maybe?). All the cubes were next to each other in a square with the cubies arranged to look like Michael Jackson. Kinda like each cubie was a pixel is the best i can describe it.


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 3, 2009)

In India you get cubes for 20-25Rs. Which is half a US dollar. But I cant help you with the shipping I'm sorry. And they turn decently.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 3, 2009)

what are you doing with all those cubes anyway?


----------



## Baron (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a big picture, im not the first in the world to do it, alot of people have done it before me (even though i thought i was the first one for a while 

To do a picture of about 1x1,7m i will need 600 cubes, 20x30.

Thats why i whant a black cube, so i could use the black color by taking of the stickers of one side. I will also use cubes of gold and copper from c4y wihtout stickers one side, thats why i whant it to be 57mm cubes, it must fit with them.

Thanks for a huge response so far on short notice, wasn't counting on seing anything until to night.

Since I live in sweden, wallmart and other stores wont work. It has to be an online shop. But i think i will drop a mail to c4y, and see what they has to say.

The best should of course be to get in thouch with a factory, 600 pices should be a big enought order to be handeld.

Thanks for the e-baytips, but it seamed to be a 55mm cube. 

I will probably try to contact seven towns also, I just thought that original rubiks cubes would be to expenseive, havn't seen anyone under $10 wich is alot over my limit.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 3, 2009)

The cheapest I have found are 9spuzzles at $5.

Perhaps it's possible to purchase in bulk from the DianSheng factory.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## maxicuber (Aug 3, 2009)

hey! i can help you with 200 cubes..


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 3, 2009)

Try to see if you can get bulk discounts at www.hknowstore.com, www.9spuzzles.com, and www.dealextreme.com in addition to cube4you.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe you can get some Rubik's Promotional cubes at bulk...


----------



## Baron (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks for that advice, c4u whas not very easy to get in contact with, have added them on msn since that was the only method except skype. Have sent them a message and hoping for an answer there.
I just mailed DianSheng where I have good hope in finding a way to get my hands on all my cubes.

sa a $2,5 cube on dealextreame, ut didn't look too good and was the wrong deimentions, pretty bad colors. But it is cheap, maybe an alternative.

Maxicuber, what kind of cubes is it, what do you want for them, and why "just" 200 cubes.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 3, 2009)

Diansheng factory maybe?


----------



## panyan (Aug 3, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Diansheng factory maybe?



thats probably the best bet (and very cheap!)


----------



## Rune (Aug 3, 2009)

Baron said:


> thanks for that advice, c4u whas not very easy to get in contact with, have added them on msn since that was the only method except skype. Have sent them a message and hoping for an answer there.
> I just mailed DianSheng where I have good hope in finding a way to get my hands on all my cubes.
> 
> sa a $2,5 cube on dealextreame, ut didn't look too good and was the wrong deimentions, pretty bad colors. But it is cheap, maybe an alternative.
> ...



You can rid of the problems with cube color and bad stickers by bying those from Cubesmith. (He also has black stickers).


----------



## Ton (Aug 3, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> You could try to contact Seven Towns, they own the Rubiks Brand and are very helpful towards the cubing community.



Yep, if you can proof that you will not resell them I think SevenTowns can help you. Since I am in close contact with Seventowns, mail me about your project. maybe I can help

Ton


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 3, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that advice, c4u whas not very easy to get in contact with, have added them on msn since that was the only method except skype. Have sent them a message and hoping for an answer there.
> ...



That's going to cost him a lot of money, even if he buys bulk, and who wants to sticker all those cubes?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Ton said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > You could try to contact Seven Towns, they own the Rubiks Brand and are very helpful towards the cubing community.
> ...



If you are in contact with seventowns, do you know why they changed the 4x4s to crap?


----------



## (X) (Aug 3, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that advice, c4u whas not very easy to get in contact with, have added them on msn since that was the only method except skype. Have sent them a message and hoping for an answer there.
> ...




Yeah, I would also want to sticker 600 cubes!


----------



## Rune (Aug 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



The problem was to sticker *one* side of each cube. The price would be around $300, which can almost be neglected here.


----------



## jred0011 (Aug 3, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-100-Rubix-Cubes-Brand-New-Rubic-Rubik_W0QQitemZ350232313099QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518b78fd0b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[/URL]

its like 3 dollars a cube but 25 dollar shipping


----------



## Baron (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been thinking about resticking cubes to get one or two more colors to work with, but it has to be on a small number of cubes. Resticking 100 cubes on just one side is almost 1000 stickers to be changed, plus theres $100 extra right there. But it could be an alternative for small areas.

Have been looking a little bit more on diansheng, and im quite sure that this $1.5 and the dealextream $2.50 are comming from them. If they want to coroperate this will be solved.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 4, 2009)

+1 good one.

jcuber


----------



## elcarc (Aug 4, 2009)

why would you buy and aplly stickers for 600 cubes.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 4, 2009)

Dude in India you can buy cubes in bulk at say around Rs.10 which is 20 cents.

So for $3600 you can buy 18000 cubes. All of which are extremly crappy.


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 4, 2009)

Not necessarily. I have gotten sub 30 in 20 Rs cube! it was lubricated with vaseline though. 
Non topic related
I dont think we've talked before. Hi I'm a speedcuber from Bangalore.


----------

